# Character Quiz (LotR & Sil!!!)



## Confusticated (May 6, 2004)

I like that this includes Silmarillion people too.

Test here.

So, which characters are you most like? 

My own results:


#1 Beren  & 

#2 Tom Bombadil!?!?!? WHY WHY!!?!?! 

#3 Turin (at the end of test it asks us to guess who we score as, and I had picked turin)

#4 Elendil

#5 Thingol

#6 Earendil

#7 Eol

Others of note: Sauron was 14, Morgoth 20, and Feanor 22.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (May 6, 2004)

1. Turin Turambar
2. Varda Elentari
3. Curunir Saruman
4. Earendil
5. Feanor
6. Eol
7. Luthien Tinuviel

Other important ones: Valarauko - 10, Yavanna - 11, Morgoth - 13, Elendil-15, Frodo - 16, Orome - 19, Sauron - 21, Mithrandir - 22, Ungoliant - 23, Witch King - 24... did anybody else notice how "evil" I am?


----------



## Confusticated (May 6, 2004)

Melian_the_Maya said:


> ...did anybody else notice how "evil" I am?



Pretty cool! But then anything is better than Tom Bombadil, Turin and Thingol. 

Hmm... I wonder if there is a way to get a list of all the possible characters.

EDIT: Looks like the 25 it lists is all the options.


----------



## Arvedui (May 6, 2004)

#1 - Galadriel
#2 - Frodo Baggins
#3 - Varda Elentári
#4 - Yavanna Kementári
#5 - Eärendil
#6 - Iarwain Ben-Adar
#7 - Melkor
#8 - Irmo Lórien
#9 - Luthien
#10- Mithrandir

11 Oromë
12 Sauron
13 Ungoliant
14 Saruman
15 Fëanor
16 Mîm
17 Turin
18 Beren
19 Nienna
20 Valaraukar
21 Witch-King
22 Elendil
23 Eöl
24 Morwen
25 Elwë Singollo


----------



## Confusticated (May 6, 2004)

> #7 - Melkor


Arvedui is winning! hehe.

I have some predictions 


For Inderjit's results..... hehehe

#1 Pippin
#2 Bergil
#3 Turin
#4 Aredhel

for ithrynluin's:

#1 Lorien 
#2 Saruman
#3 Galadriel
#4 Orodreth

Turgon

#1 Turgon
#2 Tuor
#3 Fingolfin
#4 Daeron

Prove me wrong, people!


----------



## Turgon (May 6, 2004)

Apparently:

1) Lúthien Tinúviel
2) Eöl 
3) Fëanor
4) Saruman

Gah... I think there is something wrong with the quiz.


----------



## Confusticated (May 6, 2004)

Luthien, Turgon?  Will you help me if I have to go to Angband as Beren and take a silmaril from Arved...Melkor?


----------



## Arvedui (May 6, 2004)

Perhaps I should ask WM if I could change my nickname?

BTW, Nóm: you saw that Galadriel was on top?


----------



## Confusticated (May 6, 2004)

Arvedui said:


> Perhaps I should ask WM if I could change my nickname?


If you do, will you also ask him about me switching to Beren while you're at it? 



> BTW, Nóm: you saw that Galadriel was on top?


I did, but I was too impressed with Melkor at #7 to pay much attention.


----------



## Arvedui (May 6, 2004)

Your Beren will probably be OK, but I don't think that he would like a Mod named Melkor.... 

And I will probably be beaten soon..... (I hope  )


----------



## Turgon (May 6, 2004)

Mmm!? Not too sure about that Nóm, but if you're ever in the neighbourhood I just might slip into my little blue dress and bust a few moves for you.



Um... I mean.


----------



## Confusticated (May 6, 2004)

Oh yeah the memory *shudders* of that would do me a lot of good in the pits of Sauron!


----------



## Aulë (May 6, 2004)

#1 Eöl
#2 Iarwain Ben-Adar
#3 Melkor (Morgoth)
#4 Mithrandir (Gandalf)
#5 Morwen Eledhwen
#6 Oromë
#7 Túrin Turambar
#8 Yavanna Kementári
#9 Elwë Singollo
#10 Eärendil


----------



## Inderjit S (May 6, 2004)

1. Saruman (!)
2. Eärendil 
3. Fëanor  
4. Galadriel  
5. Melkor  
6. Eöl (!)
7. Bombadil
8. Lúthien
9. Gandalf  
10. Morwen  

My List In Full


----------



## Elfarmari (May 6, 2004)

#1 Eärendil 
#2 Eöl (??)
#3 Iarwain Ben-Adar 
#4 Lúthien Tinúviel 
#5 Túrin Turambar 
#6 Galadriel 
#7 Frodo Baggins 
#8 Morwen Eledhwen 
#9 Curunír Saruman 
#10 Elwë Singollo 
#11 Fëanor 
#12 Melkor (Morgoth) 
#13 Sauron (Gorthaur) 
#14 Beren Erchamion 
#15 Elendil 
#16 Mithrandir (Gandalf) 
#17 Mîm The Dwarf 
#18 Oromë 
#19 Valarauko (Balrog) 
#20 Varda Elentári 
#21 Yavanna Kementári 
#22 Ungoliant 
#23 Witch King 
#24 Irmo Lórien 
#25 Nienna


----------



## Tinuvien21 (May 6, 2004)

1.Iarwain Ben-Adar (Who's that?  )
2.Earendel
3.Luthien Tinuviel
4.Gandalf
5.Eol
6.Melkor/Morgoth
7.Valakauro (balrog)

Other important ones (in orderFeanor,Orome,Yavanna,Saruman,Frodo,Sauron,Beren,Elendil,Galadriel,Turin, Ungoliant,Witchking


----------



## Inderjit S (May 6, 2004)

> 1.Iarwain Ben-Adar



Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Arvedui (May 7, 2004)

Aulë said:


> #3 Melkor (Morgoth)


I should have guessed...
Can't wait to read Nóm's comments on that one.


----------



## Confusticated (May 7, 2004)

Like you Arvedui, I should have known! 

But you better watch out Aule! This Beren intends to take that Angrist to Melkor's neck, _then_ bother with the silmaril (which Beren doesn't need seeing as how Luthien forsook him ). But he will take it all the same, so Elfam... Earendil can journey to Aman.


----------



## Aulë (May 7, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Like you Arvedui, I should have known!


Yeah, my avatar should have given it away. 



Nóm said:


> But you better watch out Aule! This Beren intends to take that Angrist to Melkor's neck, _then_ bother with the silmaril (which Beren doesn't need seeing as how Luthien forsook him ). But he will take it all the same, so Elfam... Earendil can journey to Aman.


Beren wouldn't stand a chance against Melkor without Luthien.  I'd wagar on Beren being broken up into tiny, tiny pieces and spread across Anfauglith...


----------



## Lintecoireion (May 10, 2004)

#1 Eöl 
#2 Eärendil 
#3 Melkor (Morgoth) 
#4 Iarwain Ben-Adar 
#5 Lúthien Tinúviel 
#6 Mithrandir (Gandalf) 
#7 Morwen Eledhwen 
#8 Mîm The Dwarf 
#9 Oromë 
#10 Túrin Turambar 
#11 Valarauko (Balrog) 
#12 Elwë Singollo 
#13 Fëanor 
#14 Galadriel 
#15 Sauron (Gorthaur) 
#16 Ungoliant 
#17 Witch King 
#18 Beren Erchamion 
#19 Irmo Lórien 
#20 Yavanna Kementári 
#21 Curunír Saruman 
#22 Elendil 
#23 Frodo Baggins 
#24 Nienna 
#25 Varda Elentár 

Eöl? Crazy elf guy, father of Maeglin? ouch


----------



## Niniel (May 14, 2004)

1. Elwë Singollo
2. Tom Bombadil
3. Beren


----------



## Starbrow (May 14, 2004)

1. Turin
2. Tom Bombadil
3. Gandalf
4. Witch King
5. Beren
6. Elendil
7. Frodo
8. Galadriel
9. Melkor
!0. Morwen Eledhwen

I didn't realize I had such an evil side.


----------



## King_Fingolfin (Jun 1, 2004)

1.Irmo Lorien
2.Morgoth
3.Orome
4.Curunir Saruman
5.Galadriel

Others are Beren(6)Feanor(7)Frodo(16)and Sauron(18)


----------



## ely (Jun 1, 2004)

#1 Galadriel 
#2 Varda Elentári 
#3 Yavanna Kementári 
#4 Beren Erchamion 
#5 Frodo Baggins 
#6 Elwë Singollo 
#7 Irmo Lórien 
#8 Lúthien Tinúviel 
#9 Mithrandir (Gandalf) 
#10 Nienna 
#11 Oromë 
#12 Elendil 
#13 Eärendil 
#14 Túrin Turambar 
#15 Iarwain Ben-Adar 
#16 Curunír Saruman 
#17 Eöl 
#18 Fëanor 
#19 Morwen Eledhwen 
#20 Mîm The Dwarf 
#21 Melkor (Morgoth) 
#22 Sauron (Gorthaur) 
#23 Ungoliant 
#24 Valarauko (Balrog) 
#25 Witch King 

Hmm... nice. I like the first three.  But... but I'm so un-evil!


----------



## Manwe (Jun 7, 2004)

My own were
1.	Lúthien Tinúviel
2.	Beren Erchamion
3.	Eöl
4.	Iarwain Ben-Adar
5.	Mithrandir (Gandalf)
6.	Túrin Turambar
7.	Elwë Singollo
8.	Frodo Baggins
9.	Morwen Eledhwen
10.	Mîm The Dwarf
but my last 5 were
20. Melkor (Morgoth) 
21. Ungoliant 
22. Valarauko (Balrog)
23. Curunír Saruman 
24. Sauron (Gorthaur
25. Witch King


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 13, 2004)

My results were:

1: Eärendil
2: Varda Elentári
3: Galadriel
4: Irmo Lórien
5: Nienna (Who's that?)
6: Yavanna Kementári (Who's that?)
7: Elendil
8: Frodo Baggins
9: Mithrandir (Gandalf)
10: Oromë (Who's that?)
11: Beren Erchamion
12: Iarwain Ben-Adar
13: Lúthien Tinúviel
14: Morwen Eledhwen (Who's that?)
15: Elwë Singollo (Who's that?)
16: Valarauko (Balrog)
17: Túrin Turambar
18: Ungoliant (Who's that?)
19: Curunír Saruman
20: Eöl (Who's that?)
21: Fëanor
22: Melkor (Morgoth)
23: Mîm The Dwarf (Who's that?)
24: Sauron (Gorthaur)
25: Witch King


----------



## Beleg (Jun 13, 2004)

Turin
Beren
Morwen
Elwe
Eol 
Galadriel
Earendil
Frodo
Bombadil 
Luthien


----------



## ShootingStar (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's mine:
1. Frodo Baggins
2. Luthien Tinuviel
3. Earendil
4. Beren
5. Galadriel
6. Iarwain Ben-Adar (Tom Bombadil)
7. Mithrandir (Gandalf)
8. Turin Turambar
10. Elwe Singollo

I don't know much about those last two...


----------



## Amarië (Jun 28, 2004)

oh dear...

#1: Melkor (Morgoth)
#2: Eärendil
#3: Lúthien Tinúviel
#4: Mîm The Dwarf
#5: Eöl 
#6: Fëanor
#7: Sauron (Gorthaur)
#8: Witch King
#9: Beren Erchamion
#10: Frodo Baggins
#11: Iarwain Ben-Adar
#12: Túrin Turambar
#13: Ungoliant
#14: Valarauko (Balrog)
#15: Curunír Saruman
#16: Elwë Singollo
#17: Galadriel
#18: Mithrandir (Gandalf)
#19: Oromë 
#20: Morwen Eledhwen
#21: Varda Elentári
#22: Yavanna Kementári
#23: Irmo Lórien
#24: Elendil
#25: Nienna


----------

